# Drying Wood Help!



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey guys, just been out fork hunting and brought back a few good finds!

*Do I need to strip the bark before drying??*

Does drying on the radiator over night work?

Cheers Luke


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

If you want to leave it for a couple or few months or longer I'd leave the bark on it. It prevents checking/cracking albeit slows the drying time. 
Drying it overnite on a radiator with the bark off it, probably wouldn't dry it completely, but might make it ok for sanding which is pretty much
what you'd be after in the meantime? You can leave the bark on while drying it in the microwave it does of course require more zaps.

I'm never in too much of a hurry debarking stock, but I've a few dry pieces I work on while waiting and seeing what I want to do with a
piece in the interim.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

One of the best ways that I've used to dry green wood is to get a medium to large sized carboard box with or with out top or flaps and fill it with saw dust, placing the debarked wood or carving in about the centre of the filled box making sure that the saw dust is well packed around the peice and the box is filled to the top and putting the box some where out of the way.Where I live I can usually remove the peice in about a week completly dry as the saw dust works as a sponge drawing off the moisture in the green wood at a even rate thus easing the stress on the wood that causes checking.Hope this helps. P.S Drying time will depend on the humidity in the area in which you live.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

ive heard of using a microwave at 25 second to 30 second intervals try a toaster oven at 200 to 250 for 5 to 7 minutes but the microwave be faster


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

LBurnett said:


> Hey guys, just been out fork hunting and brought back a few good finds!
> 
> *Do I need to strip the bark before drying??*
> 
> ...


it would be very tiring driving your car all night, but i guess it could be done







i nuked mine, that being said after 2-3 cycles at 1:30 sec the wood was literally sweating, a few well placed cuts and the bark peeled like a banana, from there a few more cycles in the nuculator and whiz poo boom done. you can tell fairly easily because if there is a good deal of moisture in your wood steam comes out of the open ends.


----------



## Jenko022 (Oct 3, 2011)

Whenever i get natural wood forks I put wood glue on the ends to prevent them cracking. I also came across a drying technique when I google searched the subject. A method i saw one person using was to place the wood into paper bags and in a area where the temprature will remain fairly constant. I am trying this technique just now. I should use scales to check the weight and this would help to know when it has reached a point where it is workable.

It is quicker to use the microwave but be careful. Mine went on fire









Try googling 'drying green wood'. There is a very good site by Peter Child that gives a lot of info on the subject.

Hope this helps.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

inkspot said:


> One of the best ways that I've used to dry green wood is to get a medium to large sized carboard box with or with out top or flaps and fill it with saw dust, placing the debarked wood or carving in about the centre of the filled box making sure that the saw dust is well packed around the peice and the box is filled to the top and putting the box some where out of the way.Where I live I can usually remove the peice in about a week completly dry as the saw dust works as a sponge drawing off the moisture in the green wood at a even rate thus easing the stress on the wood that causes checking.Hope this helps. P.S Drying time will depend on the humidity in the area in which you live.


I can vouch for inkspots advice, have dried some blackthorn in this manner after his advice a few weeks back and they HAVE NOT checked!! anyone that knows blackthorn will be impressed with this.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

micro wave works fine just make sure you let it cool between sessions and don't over cook it unless you like the smell of wood smoke...
with summer comming tossing forks in your trunk for a few weeks works really well..as for stripping the bark I've done it both ways....


----------



## samcro NC (Nov 8, 2010)

hi guys, personnaly , let's give time to time
cut forks on the weekend, strip them on the field and store on the back of my car for one ore two weeks before use them.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

I strip it then microwave it immediately after. Don not strip the bark until you are ready to microwave it. If you want to leave the piece to dry naturally, I strip the bark, then seal the ends with wax, and let it sit till it starts to change color, from greenish to brown. I tend to strip mine when they are green, as (in the case of sourwood) you can practically peel the bark off with your hands. Hope than helps....


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

If I'm trying to dry a fork quickly I generally wrap the three ends with latex as though I'm tying on bands. Repeated wraps apply alot of pressure and seem to keep the ends from splitting.
Winnie


----------



## crow shooter (Jun 21, 2012)

i fire dried mine i had a fire going and just set the slingshot next to the flame the only problem is i cant get the smoke smell out are there any options for me


----------

